# IBS and birth control pills



## Wendi (Jul 21, 2001)

Hello- I am 30 years old and have been an IBS-D since I was a child. I recently stopped taking my Ortho Tri-Cyclen after being on them for 4 years. My doctor seems to think that there is no connection to birth control pills and IBS. My IBS-D seemed to be worse at the very beginning of my cycle of pills and at the last week of my pills. My stomach and bowels were always on a roller coaster ride. So, I decided to stop taking them to see if their is a difference. Has anyone had a similiar experience and do your IBS symptoms get better or worse? I am also planning to get pregnant in the near future. Anyone have experiences with their IBS and pregnancy? Any information or personal experiences would be helpful.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Wendi, most dr's who are familiar with IBS strongly believe there is a link between IBS and the menstrual cycle. Look at the IBS and monthly pattern threasd; here's what I said there:My IBS (predominately C, but alternate with D) symnptoms get much, much worse during and right after my period. For me, the problem is a lack of hormones. I now take birth control pills continously to eliminate my period (I do take the sugar pills every third pack because it's not good to go without a period indefinitely), and my IBS is under the best control I've ever had. So, there is definitely a hormonal connection for many of us--it just manifests differently. Some people are worse due to the hormones, and for people like me, hormones help. *Also do a search and/or scroll through some of the old threads in this forum and you will see the same topic come up again and again.Hang in there!


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Wendi, here's a link to an old thread that may be helpful: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=37;t=000214


----------



## Elizabeth Clemo (Apr 11, 2002)

You need a new doctor!







There is, in my experience and what I've been told by more than one doctor, a connection between hormone levels and IBS. To top it off, more woman have difficulties with triphasic pills (meaning different hormone combinations and levels for the three weeks) like ortho tricycline.When I went off birth control I felt much better. I'm down to a few bad days instead of 3/4 of the month.







You may want to try a differnt pill ( possible a low dose) if you still want the pregenacy protection.As far as ISB and pregency - I've been told by my doctor that it usally gets better durning the pregency but if you have acid problem as well that will get worse.Good luck with making a baby, don't forget to have fun!







~Elizabeth


----------



## RLukich (Aug 6, 2001)

Wendi,I also had problems that seem to be worse during the 10 days I took my Provera pills. However, the doctor didn't think to seem there was any connection. I went to a new talked. He immediately put me at ease by telling me for women with IBS your problems increase at that time of the month. He took me off Provera. I'm now taking Ortho-novum in an 84-7 rotation. In other words I take 84 days of the active pills, and take just the inactive pills every four months. I have been doing this about 9 months now. I can't believe the difference it has made. As he said, I would have some break through bleeding while my stystem adjusted. (Interesting that I have more bowel movements during that time







However, I haven't had an 12-14 a day as I had in the year leading up to changing doctors!!!I had my gall bladder out about a year ago too, and my only D since has been a couple of times when I ate something too fatty







Good luck. Finding a doctor who actually listened to what I was saying made all the difference.


----------

